# Problem mit EXCEL Summenprodukt



## mgreschke (5. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hänge grad bei einer Excelsache fest. 

Ich habe ein Blatt DB_Comments mit einer Spalte (C) Project_ID, die zuordnet zu welchem Projekt der Kommentar abgegeben wurde. In einem anderen Blatt DB_Project habe ich die selbe ID in Spalte A und dazu noch eine User ID in Spalte B, die anzeigt welcher User das Projekt erstellt hat. 

Jetzt will ich folgende Auswertung vornehmen: Ich will wissen, wieviele Kommentare ein User auf alle seine Projekte erhalten hat. Die Auswertungsliste ist nach User IDs geordnet.

Ich würd also so vorgehen:

User ID aus Auswertungsliste nehmen -> Wenn ein Projekt in der DB_Projects diese User ID als Autor hat, in der DB_Comments zählen, wieviele Kommentare es zu diesem Projekt gibt (Comments habena uch eine User ID und ich will nur die Comments von "anderen" usern zählen, dh es darf nicht gleich der User ID sein, die das Projekt erstellt hat). Und so die ganze Projektliste durchgehen. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das in Excel mit einer Formel machen kann!

Ich denke mal, dass es mit einem Summenprodukt gehen sollte, aber irgendwie bleib ich bei folgendem Problem hängen:

=SUMPRODUCT((DB_PROJECTS!C:C=A2))*(...)) Ich weiß nicht, wie ich ich weitermachen soll bzw die Zeilen in DB_Projects die = A2 sind in meine 2. Bedingung reinkriege..

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe! Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!

LG


----------



## HonniCilest (6. September 2011)

Das ist sehr kompliziert, weil ein User ja mehrere Projecte haben kann...
An deiner Stelle würde ich in DB_Project eine Spalte hinzunehmen (bei mir C), welche die Anzahl der Kommentare (bei mir A) dieses Projektes widerspiegelt. Die Formel dieser Spalte könnte so aussehen:

*a) ohne zweite Bedingung, dass Kommentarersteller (bei mir B) nicht Projektersteller sein darf*
=COUNTIF(DB_Comments!$C$2:$C$100,A2)
*b) mit zweiter Bedingung*
=SUMPRODUCT((DB_Comments!$C$2:$C$100=A2)*(DB_Comments!$B$2:$B$100<>B2))

*Und dann in der Auswertungsliste:*
=SUMPRODUCT((DB_Project!$C$2:$C$100)*(DB_Project!$B$2:$B$100=A2))


----------

